# Ella Jayne- My not-so-fun birth story- **more added**



## MiissMuffet

*born 16th march, 5.53am,8lb7oz.*

ok here is my birth story... involving a severe shoulder distocia and a very large and dangerous 2.5 litre bleed!!!

Sorry very long :coffee:

I didnt have sleep since sat night coz contractions started as soon as i got to bed sun night, 10 mins apart and started really painful like intense period pain with contractions but the period pain would just linger and the contractions started somewhat very sore straight away! it hurt to lie down so i spent the whole night awake. That was at 12.20am sun night (mon morning), so I got up for abit and they quickly went to every 4 minutes, and had to moan through them but they were still quite irregular so i didnt call my midwife Jacqui right away. I had had a tiny bit of show on the Friday and felt really off all weekend. I started getting LOTS of show after the contractions started so then thought no this is it!

I sent Dan to work as i kept thinking no this is false alarm, as i was in denial lol. It was awful i was home alone and would moo like a cow with the contractions and would chat on here in between- the only thing that kept me sane. i called dan home 2 hours after he went to work then called my midwife. Jacqui came over around 9-10am i was in lots of pain and they were every 2-4 minutes (irregular), i was only 2 cms grrr, so she left me with some panadiene and told me to rest. I lay on the couch for a wee bit and had the dvd chicken run on repeating itself over and over lol. My sis brung me some vege and fruit juice and dried apricots and sat with us for awhile. i would stop in mid convo to groan like an animal. me and dan went for a walk up the road to try speed things along, lucky we live on a quiet street as i was not quiet with the contractions!!

Dan called Jacqui 4 hours later bout 3ish they were every minute or so apart and so so bad i was in so much pain i was howling and kept having panic attacks and trying to rip my cheast open coz i couldn't breathe! I was only 2-3 cms. aaaarrrggghhh. so jacqui sent me to chch womens for pain relief. I managed to have a shower at home and got there bout 4.30 pm, jacqui checked me i was still 3cms grrr so she broke my waters and some hormone drip (synto) to induce/ speed things up, gas and air and pethadine didnt do anything except help my breathing, help me relax in between (when there was an in between), and made me feel drunk and talk crap. i was howling so they give me the epi. Although the gas and air was ok in between contractions lol stupid Dan got me on tape how embarrasing to watch i was talking about penguins and stuff! because my contractions were irregular and coupling all the way through there were no gaps in between they were overriding each other plus reading off the chart on the monitor this was still at only 3 freaking cms!! My sister becky was there until i had the epidural, coz she brung dan some tea, so was with us while we waited for the anesthesist (spelling?) they were oh so intense i couldnt stand it. after my waters were broken Jacqui told me to walk for abit which was gross with the broken waters, but walking made things worse as every time i moved the contractions grew!

After becky left my My mum and sister Bini arrived about 8pm? Mum and Bini left and went to mcdonalds for a break after a couple hours, they didnt know it was gonna be a long night.4 hours later (11ish maybe?) she checked me and if i hadnt progressed was gonna have a c-section but nope 8 cms wooooppp!!!! still had a looong time to go. epidural was bliss though! had a breakthrough and had to up the dosage, spent an hour and a half screaming coz of the contractions breaking through it. she had a wee cord thingee stuck to her head for her heartbeat and i had a stupid cathetor plus drips and stuff so stuck to the bed, NOT enjoyable.

Then came the pushing stage- u would think things wouldve got better wouldnt ya!!! It started off just dan, mum, bini and Jacqui in the room telling me when to push coz i didnt know coz of the epi. But i had a little lip of cervix left so had to wait a couple hours more. The epi made me itch like crazy! my legs were numb as i couldnt move them and they would itch and dan would scratch them for me but the scratching wouldnt reach the itch, i had a wee antidote thing in a drip to help the itch.

coz of the long labor she got stressed and needed a vontuse kiwi cup thingee to get her out quicker so a doctor came in and i needed an episiotomy (plus i tore the other way on the outside and in my vag too aswell. gahh!!!) I had to have my legs up in stirrups. Last i heard was "theres her chin" she ended up having severe shoulder distoshia (spelling)? basically she got stuck at the shoulders, emergancy button pressed, people everywhere, someone jumping on my tummy, doctors hand up my vag trying to dislodge her, they were very close to having to break her shoulder and cut my pelvis. (I cried when i heard that) So when i pushed out an 8lb7oz baby i also had a bloody arm up there aswell. thank god i had had the epidural!!!!!

This was at 5.53am she was born on the tuesday, 16th March (2 days b4 due date) so 30 odd hours or so after i started getting contractions. then they didnt give her to me 4 ages i was so scared coz i thought she had gone coz she was quiet and mum was bawling, it was coz i was bleeding i lost 2 and a half litres of blood i had no idea it was a blur, the doctor had his hand inside my uterus trying to stop the bleeding and did a manuel removal of the placenta (scraped it out, it was so mangled we couldnt tell if it was complete or not)... My mum was stunned and i hadn't seen Ella or heard her cry (she entered the world breathing, but not crying- just looking round!!) so i thought mum was crying coz I really thought we had lost her after all that i was so scared :( i was screaming top of my lungs "is she ok is she ok" people kept nodding and i kept screaming, looking down and theres a man with this big plastic shield over his face with blood all over it, and coz i had the epidural- thank f*** I had the epidural (coz there wouldve been no time to muck around with that if i hadnt of had one and wouldve felt all the pain from that) i did though feel however something which felt like a rubber spinning top inside of me rumaging around. i couldnt move my legs off the stirrups they were numb. i was just stuck there. i remeber they made me lift my legs up with my arms when i was pushing but at the very end when her shoulder got stuck i had people either side of me holding them up in the air and every1 screaming to push as hard as i could and i remeber their voices sounded like something was really wrong, i remeber my mums really loud and it was paniccy so i just knew something was wrong, then one of the many people in there jumped onto the bed and rammed my tummy. they had had to tell me when to push coz i couldnt feel the contractions and so i was doing about 3-4 good pushes per contraction, but this push i pushed with everything i had and i just felt her literally budge from my body (i had a foot under my rib the whole time too which was lovely not lol) and i just screamed so so loud i remeber looking at the roof in those last few moments just howling and pushing with everything i had. omg

had to have a blood transfusion and stay at womens for 6 nights (including the one i was in labor on). When usually they quick u out after 3 hours or so and you have to go to a birthing unit! so wasn't an unenjoyable labor itself and a very traumatic birth NOT the experience i was hoping for but we r safe and she is so healthy so i am very thankful. Jacqui said she cant garentee that wont happen again as she wasnt small, but she wasnt that big and she got stuck so if i was to have another baby she would refer me for c-section as i have a very strong case. oh my god there was so much blood everywhere!!!!

i had to have a sych team come in a few times coz it was very traumatising. I was sent to Lincoln on the 3rd day but just completely spun out, and Jacqui wasn't happy with me leaving without the transfusion so she pushed for it and took me back there after 2 hours! I keep having nightmares and flashbacks and little triggers set it off. i can talk about it fine, its when i see something or something i would suddenly get flashbacks and have a panic attack. the 1st time i needed the sych team (much to my disgust but i had no choice) was i was having panic attacks coz the visions of the doctor in between my legs with his big plastic mask on with his rubber spinning top inside me (his hand scraping my placenta but thats what it felt like). i feel shaky just thinking about it but i'm abit better now. so it has not been the best couple weeks at all!!!!!

i have been extremely sore as u can imagine and am NOT planning on having a baby again any time soon lol! My 18 year old sister was there aswell, so ofcourse she is deeply traumatised and scarred for life lol, mum had to explain that is not a normal birth to her. dan couldnt even hold Ella when she was born he was just so exhausted and bawling all i saw while they were fixing me up was dan bent over on the ground, Jacqui hugging him and a little bundle in a white blanket and pink hat get carried past me. Mum had to leave the room for abit, thank goodness my sister was there to keep her calm, Jacqui said she hasn't been to a birth quite as traumatising and she cancelled her her next day appointments so she could go home and recover herself it was a very big day and night/ morning. She said what that doctor did saved my life so ofcourse i am terrified of doing anything like that again.

after Ella getting stressed at the end coz of the long labour (her heartrate going really low and then as high as 223) she started breathing straight away even b4 the cord had been trimmed. I'm not sure if it was b4 it was cut or b4 it was trimmed. Dan didnt get to cut it because they had rung the emergency bell and were trying to stop my bleed so it was instant cut, and they quickly put her on the table (where i couldnt see her), but he got to trim it. Her agpar was 9 at 1 min and 10 at 5 and 10 at 10!


I feel really sad and down that she didnt enter the world calmly and how brutal her entrance was, but she is so placid and alert she is so healthy!!oh and i remeber M/W saying i hope u have some pink ribbons for all the hair lol.

She is the most beautiful precious little thing, i am so protective of her i love her so so much. i can't stop looking at my wee girl. You honestly don't know how much you can love someone until you have this little life in your arms that you have created. it is absolutely amazing! 

Sorry for the novel!!! 

If you got to the end ..well done!!!! lol
x

https://i40.tinypic.com/6g8uc7.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/5yavjn.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/6fc9l3.jpg

ready to go for her 1st car ride (looks like a bungy rocket lol)
https://i39.tinypic.com/ivuyja.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/vmsp41.jpg

brand new
https://i40.tinypic.com/2qbvp6o.jpg

little chub a few hours old
https://i40.tinypic.com/nwcufb.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/vp9u6c.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/6s7wio.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/10mvp1i.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/2eewjl2.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/20ucxfc.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/34euc90.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## julchen_79

Wow!!! What a story!! I think I can relate to the pain part...it was out of this world for me as well. Nuts!! I thought I was going to lose my mind over it. 

Ella is beautiful though!! You and her being healthy is all that matters! I find the whole giving birth thingy already fading away from my memory, which is the main reason I wrote the story.

Enjoy your little princess!! She truly is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## bky

Thanks for sharing. So sorry it ended up traumatic for you. I've been waffling about having my birth at ChCh womens (assuming I'm allowed to deliver vaginally!) rather than one of the birthing centres, but I'd rather be kicked out and healthy than need to travel when I'm not. Nice to read an experience of ChCh womens even if it wasn't the best possible one.

She looks so happy and mellow!
Congrats again!


----------



## MiissMuffet

bky said:


> Thanks for sharing. So sorry it ended up traumatic for you. I've been waffling about having my birth at ChCh womens (assuming I'm allowed to deliver vaginally!) rather than one of the birthing centres, but I'd rather be kicked out and healthy than need to travel when I'm not. Nice to read an experience of ChCh womens even if it wasn't the best possible one.
> 
> She looks so happy and mellow!
> Congrats again!

In my opinion i would give birth there then travel hun, then if something goes wrong (not that it will ofcourse), then u are there. I would've been stuffed if i gave birth at a birthing unit! it would've been a rush to get to womens i dont want2 imagine!!! Although I needed an epi etc so obviously had to go to womens anyway. It wasn't the nurses or anything that wernt nice it's the people above them. other than that i got looked after very well. i actually got sent to lincoln on day 3 but got sent back 2 womens 2 hours later coz i wasn't healthy enough to leave without the transfusion. They felt pretty bad that they had sent me away i got special treatment after that!!!! goodluck! :D x


----------



## maytobe

She's lovely! She looks so calm and happy. Congratulations, Miss Muffett, for sticking through what was a very painful labour.


----------



## dani_tinks

Hun shes beautiful, well done you. So sorry u had to go through all of that, what a hellish time. My labour was pretty horrid too, I was on the drip and had my waters broken, his shoulders had to be delivered and then he came out with his chord around his neck and limp :( scary scary. I'll have to have a section IF i ever decide to have another one.
But im glad youre all home now and doing well and i hope youre recovering ok
lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## Louise N

Oh Miss Muffett that sounds like such an ordeal :wacko: Glad to hear you're doing ok now and Ella is gorgeous. Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## Embovstar

I'm glad it all worked out and what a little beauty she is? Congratulations!

Ps, that hand and foot shot is lovely; will remember to do that too!

Nicola xx


----------



## Love Bunny

Awww babe you did sooo well :hugs: horrible ain't it :sick: when i went for a shower I thought i was dying cause there was just blood coming and coming and coming!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

well done chika, shes blemmin lovely ^_^ xxxxxx


----------



## calais

Gorgeous baby.i had a similar birth with my son, needing the vacuum and episiotomy and i tore inside too :( I had no drugs though

Hope you and bubby are doing well


----------



## aurora

Wow, she is exceptionally gorgeous. :flower:


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations, she's absolutely gorgeous. Sorry your labour and birth were so horrendous though x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Sorry your experience was so traumatic - make sure you take time to heal physically and mentally.

She is gorgeous though and looks so like you!
x


----------



## trashit

Aww sugar i'm sorry it ended up so traumatic for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Weird how similar our births were! hehe.
Glad you're both safe and well, she's absolutely beautiful!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Hayley90

oh wow what a story hun, glad it ended well though :) she's a babe! 
hope you heal ok, well done you :thumbup: xx


----------



## mommy-in-june

I'm sorry it was so traumatizing... quite understandable after all you have been through... but, well done! You have a LOVELY healthy baby girl to show for all that hard work and pain. Enjoy her! :flower:


----------



## rwhite

Oh hunni, reading this especially now that I've had a bubs myself just made me start crying :cry: You had such a hard time of it all :hugs: Under the circumstances you've coped extremely well, so proud of you for getting through it!! 
:hugs: :hugs: Ella must know how hard it was, hence why she's such a lovely well behaved wee girl.

She is absolutely gorgeous hunni, you did such a good job xxx Well done chick


----------



## MarieGx

Omg congratulations hunni :) she is gorgeous and both of our little babies have the same birthday. My little man was born ten minutes before your little girl :). I had to have kiwi vontouse and episitomy to help him along. xx


----------



## Angellicaa

CONGRATS!!!! Your daughter is absolutely gorgeous!!!! WOW....you really had quite the birth experience!....I am glad everything turned out alright in the end!!! you did a great job!!!! Enjoy your little girl~***

Take care, 
Angellica


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

WOW what a birth story......kinda put me off wanting kids :haha: Im Glad your both safe and hope you dont have too many more panic attacks and nightmares! Congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## KiansMummy

congrats she beautiful x


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations on your gorgeous girlie and big massive hugs to you :hugs: I'm so sorry you had such a traumatic experience :hugs:


----------



## firstLO

Sorry you had such an awful time. I used to have flashbacks and feel upset about how the birth of my child went too (although yours definately tops it!). Thankfully they faded in time and I'm sure yours will to. Enjoy your little girl and congratulations. x


----------



## AvaRose

Aww congrats, she's beautiful :)


----------



## kiwimama

Congrats on the birth of your little Ella. She's just gorgeous! Sorry to hear just how traumatic the birth went for you - you will begin to heal but it will take time. Hope you start to feel better soon. Take care.


----------



## Luzelle

You are so brave. I felt like crying for you when I read your story. You went through an incredibly traumatic experience!
Please try to treat yourself well. Love yourself. Your body survived such pain and anguish, your mind as well, that of course it is going to take time to heal. 
Do not stop getting psych help. You sound like you have Post Traumatic stress Disorder - hell, of course you do! For you to love yourself and your precious little daughter to the best of your ability, you must first heal.
Ten thousand hugs from me. Take your meds. Get out into the sun. Focus on the little moments of pleasure that your daughter and family give you, and with time things will be okay again.
I respect you for surviving what you did. You are such a strong woman and mother.


----------

